# '12 IN SF Rhett Smith (Transferred to Hillsdale)



## HoopMaster

*Small Forward*
Sullivan (IN) Sullivan

*Ht:* 6-foot-6
*Wt:* 210 lbs


----------



## BlueSycamore

Saw where he is making some visits............Butler I think?  Also, he has a sister that is a frosh that I'm sure Wiede is checking on.  She is 6' + and played some high school varsity last season as an 8th grader.  Both of them are heavily involved in AAU.  Their dad is 6'6 and mother played for the Sycamores way back when (Maria Stockberger).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> But today in Kansas City playing up against the powerful King James Shooting Stars in the 16U division it was *Rhett Smith of Sullivan*, Indiana who knocked in the three pointer at the buzzer to win the game. Smith often plays a key roll for his team. He has a nice soft shot, is good on the glass, and can put the ball on the floor some. I spoke with Stars coach Chris Hawkins from Kansas City today after Smith knocked down 18 points in the win and he indicated Smith has quite a bit of D1 interest already. *Indiana State likes him* and Southern Indiana is "looking hard".
> 
> Comparisons are always a little tricky for kids who just finished their freshman year, but if he can put on a couple of inches during the next couple of years I could see Smith having a style of play not unlike former Iowa Hawkeye Greg Bruner. Smith has a really good feel for the game and is seemingly always in the right place at the right time. *His fundamentals and intensity always stand out*.


 
http://hoopsmongrel.blogspot.com/2009/07/sullivan-star-rhett-smith-coming-up-big.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> 2. *Rhett Smith 6’6 Sullivan M* Most complete inside/outside player in the 2012 class that I’ve seen. Great post moves, very good pump fake and drive from the perimeter. A legit 6’5 if not taller, if he can get a couple more inches than his stock could really jump.


http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/08/2012-small-forward-rankings.html


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

BlueSycamore said:


> Saw where he is making some visits............Butler I think?  Also, he has a sister that is a frosh that I'm sure Wiede is checking on.  She is 6' + and played some high school varsity last season as an 8th grader.  Both of them are heavily involved in AAU.  Their dad is 6'6 and mother played for the Sycamores way back when (Maria Stockberger).


We better get after both of these legacies.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice story in the Trib on Rhett.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/local_story_358190725.html


----------



## landrus13

He had 25 points and 8 blocks in their Classic game yesterday against South Vermillion. He also added in 7 rebounds and 2 steals.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This kid was nasty in the Classic last night vs. Gant and Anderson 2 very good big guys. He hit some big time free throws in this game also! I think he ended up with around 22 points, I was pretty impressed with his play! 

Very impressive! Oh and who would have thought that Sullivan would have won the Classic? lol This is why Indiana high school basketball is the best high school basketball in the country.


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

I wasn't real surprised to see Sullivan win it. Them and North were the two best teams in the tournament.


----------



## True Blue

Wiedie has already offered the younger Smith.  She is having a great year.  However, she did not play varsity as an 8th grader last year.  In Kentucky you can do that, in Indiana you cannot.  Maybe you meant that she did that in the summer as that is legal.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Sullivan's sophomore
> 
> Sullivan sophomore Rhett Smith comes by his basketball ability honestly.
> The 6-7 son of former Union Dugger standout Thad Smith and Sullivan star Maria (Stockberger) Smith is averaging 16.5 points, 8.4 rebounds and 2.8 blocked shots for the 15-2 Class 3A Golden Arrows.
> 
> "There aren't many sophomores at his level," Sullivan coach Jeff Moore said. "He has great basketball instincts and (excels at) finding people in the open court. He's probably our best passer."
> 
> Smith is receiving heavy interest from Indiana State, and several Big Ten schools have also made contact, including Indiana and Purdue. He has taken unofficial visits to Evansville and Purdue.
> 
> His mother will be honored in April as part of the Indiana Basketball Hall of Fame Women's Silver Anniversary team. An Indianapolis Star Indiana All-Star in 1985, she averaged 16.1 points and 12 rebounds as a senior.
> 
> Smith's sister, freshman Rhagen, is also a standout player.
> 
> "He keeps improving," Moore said of Rhett. "He can handle the ball if we need him to and can come out and hit the 3-pointer. He's up to about 210 pounds and has the frame to put on some more muscle."


http://www.indystar.com/article/201...S02/Are-more-in-state-players-in-Irish-future


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had 25 points and 9 boards as Sullivan beat Brown County in the Sectional 29 championship.

http://tribstar.com/bigstory3/x1745...-County-55-52-thanks-to-last-second-3-pointer


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This kid can play and I would really like to have him, think we have a pretty good shot at him. However by the time everything is said and done he will be getting looked at from all over the map. His parents went to Indiana State and his head coaches daughter Erica Moore has had a ton of success at Indiana State, that won't hurt our chances. In the end it will be up to him, hope we can keep the local flavor going with him.


----------



## BankShot

My niece is his Spanish Teacher @ Sullivan HS...I sent her an E-mail yesterday which provided this website discussion (which she wasn't aware). 

We'll likely see a "family reunion" this weekend in the Washington 3A Regional, since my nephew teaches/coaches in Boonville.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Since we've got quite a few 2012 offers out, what is the status with Rhett, Jason?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Since we've got quite a few 2012 offers out, what is the status with Rhett, Jason?



Hope we go after this kid - tough kid that gave Gant everything he wanted in the Pizza Stuff Your Face Hut Classic last January - his stock really shot up after that tournament, it really put him on the map IMO.

We will see, but I can see this kid coming to I-State!


----------



## BlueSycamore

Need to stay with him hard.  If he continues to develop like expected, will have to compete with the Big 10 for him, particularly IU & PU and probably Butler too.  Painter has already told him he is "better than Hummel was at his age" for what its worth? Sounds like a recruiting pitch from a master recruiter to me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Since we've got quite a few 2012 offers out, what is the status with Rhett, Jason?


Wish I could tell you. I don't really have any contact with him or his family, so I don't know much about his recruiting process.

Last time I dug up stuff on him, I know he had an offer from Delaware and he was getting looks from us, Southern Illinois, Indiana, Purdue, Butler and Notre Dame -- basically the entire state. It was also said Tom Crean had offered him a verbal scholarship as a freshman, but I never saw anything further on that.


----------



## landrus13

Man, would it be nice to have him and Gant in our froncourt in the 2013 season?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Read from Tom Davis of the Fort-Wayne News-Sentinel that Rhett had a rough day yesterday. Called him a low-major talent.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Read from Tom Davis of the Fort-Wayne News-Sentinel that Rhett had a rough day yesterday. Called him a low-major talent.



LOL - Could Davis WRITE at age 16, let alone...have a "bad day?":krazy:

I'd stick with the kids' gene pool and the reports of those that have seen him play on MULTIPLE occasion...and consider the fact of AGE in his development, before delegating him to "low-major."


----------



## landrus13

Is Indiana State going to offer Smith a scholarship?


----------



## BlueSycamore

Hear that the Sycamores and St. Louis U. have offerred.  Maybe a couple more?


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Sycamores have offered? Boda, you hear anything?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Have finally confirmed he does in fact have a Sycamore offer.


----------



## Southgrad07

Hearing good things out of Sullivan. I'd be shocked if he is not a sycamore.


----------



## sarnold214

*Sullivan's Smith out for 6 to 8 weeks*

This is one of the guys ISU is after.  Looks like he'll be out for a few weeks.

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/high_school/sullivans-smith-injures-fingers


----------



## landrus13

That could hurt Sullivan in the Classic this year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Link to Rhett's dunk he had in the Classic.

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/pizza_hut_classic/Game-24-Terre-Haute-North-vs-Sullivan-122910


----------



## mohoops247

Smith was wearing an Indiana State t-shirt while watching the championship game of the Wabash Valley Classic tonight...Can't be a bad sign for the Sycamores.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Link to Rhett's dunk he had in the Classic.
> 
> http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/pizza_hut_classic/Game-24-Terre-Haute-North-vs-Sullivan-122910



Sweet.  And Gant has a dunk in that video too.

Wearing an ISU shirt, sounds good to me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rhett Smith is a Sycamore. Welcome to the Sycamore family, Rhett!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Rhett Smith is a Sycamore. Welcome to the Sycamore family, Rhett!



You got a link? I seen him at the game yesterday with a Sycamore shirt on. Is this a true story? Another local landing? Heck yes, add him to the list!


Odum 
RJ
Logan E. 
Lucas E. 
Justin Gant 
Rhett Smith 

Nice get for the Sycamores, hope he continues to develop!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

That is AWESOME news!  Confirmed?

Welcome to the Tree House, Rhett!!!

:wordyo: :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores: :wordyo:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You got a link? I seen him at the game yesterday with a Sycamore shirt on. Is this a true story? Another local landing? Heck yes, add him to the list!
> 
> 
> Odum
> RJ
> Logan E.
> Lucas E.
> Justin Gant
> Rhett Smith
> 
> Nice get for the Sycamores, hope he continues to develop!


 
Link? SycamorePride.com


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Link? SycamorePride.com



Oh dear - when did we become credible... After Jake Kelly or before Jake Kelly? I will take your word for it! lol


----------



## Sycamore624

Would be another great local land! Kid can flat out stroke it but will need to beef up a little. Welcome to the Sycamore Family Rhett!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here is your confirmation for those needing one.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2011/01/17/sullivans-smith-commits-to-indiana-state/


----------



## landrus13

Welcome to Indiana State Rhett!!!!:sycamores:


----------



## hans1950

Good addition,WTHI has not so exclusive webcast at 5:15 today!!


----------



## BlueSycamore

Good choice Rhett.........................A FUTURE SYCAMORE!

Will enjoy watching you play.


----------



## region rat

Jason S. answer my private message.


----------



## Little Eddie

Maybe Rhett can be ISU's version of McDermott? He can play inside and out...will he play the 3 then? Just curious...does he have the quicks to guard a Valley 3? That would be handy...


----------



## Southgrad07

Little Eddie said:


> Maybe Rhett can be ISU's version of McDermott? He can play inside and out...will he play the 3 then? Just curious...does he have the quicks to guard a Valley 3? That would be handy...



That is my biggest concern with Smith, his quickness and if he can handle guarding the 3's in the valley. I could also see him being a smallish 4 like Carl is if he cannot handle the 3's. Does anyone know how he played in the AAU season this summer? Its hard to judge him at Sullivan because he plays the 5 there and other teams key on him so much.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I haven't seen enough of him to be honest - seems to have a decent mid range game. Does not shoot the 3 ball as well as the kid from Creighton, I'd venture to guess not even close. 

He plays with his back to the hoop a lot on high school, especially playing at Sullivan. The kid from Creighton was playing highschool ball with the stud Frosh at North Carolina I believe Harrison Barnes played high school ball with McDermott, that correct little E? 

Anyway - I think Smith is pretty raw still, but I said the same thing the first time I saw Steve McW. so what the hell do I know  His freakin starting now. I guess only time will tell, I think he has some work to be done to his game. But he's got time - I believe this is another good get!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I haven't seen enough of him to be honest - seems to have a decent mid range game. Does not shoot the 3 ball as well as the kid from Creighton, I'd venture to guess not even close.
> 
> He plays with his back to the hoop a lot on high school, especially playing at Sullivan. The kid from Creighton was playing highschool ball with the stud Frosh at North Carolina I believe Harrison Barnes played high school ball with McDermott, that correct little E?
> 
> Anyway - I think Smith is pretty raw still, but I said the same thing the first time I saw Steve McW. so what the hell do I know  His freakin starting now. I guess only time will tell, I think he has some work to be done to his game. But he's got time - I believe this is another good get!



I read where he plays the wing on his AAU team.  That's gotta help, right?


----------



## bent20

Really exciting to be dominating the recruiting of local talent, and to have so much local talent.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I haven't seen enough of him to be honest - seems to have a decent mid range game. Does not shoot the 3 ball as well as the kid from Creighton, I'd venture to guess not even close.
> 
> He plays with his back to the hoop a lot on high school, especially playing at Sullivan. The kid from Creighton was playing highschool ball with the stud Frosh at North Carolina I believe Harrison Barnes played high school ball with McDermott, that correct little E?
> 
> Anyway - I think Smith is pretty raw still, but I said the same thing the first time I saw Steve McW. so what the hell do I know  His freakin starting now. I guess only time will tell, I think he has some work to be done to his game. But he's got time - I believe this is another good get!



Yeah I only had reports off of here to go on when it came to steve and most here said he would be a nice backup pg, good defender off the bench, roll player, etc. and now he is probably going to make an all valley freshmen team. Go figure. lol The thing I like the most about Smith is the way he competes. But he is only about 6-6, maybe even 6-5, and if he grows anymore he will be a very good power forward for us. If he does not grow he will have more problems because of his lack of quickness for a 3. But hey what do I know. Heres hoping that he is another Steve McW. or Jake Odum and he comes in here works his tail off and produces big time for the trees.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah I only had reports off of here to go on when it came to steve and most here said he would be a nice backup pg, good defender off the bench, roll player, etc. and now he is probably going to make an all valley freshmen team. Go figure. lol The thing I like the most about Smith is the way he competes. But he is only about 6-6, maybe even 6-5, and if he grows anymore he will be a very good power forward for us. If he does not grow he will have more problems because of his lack of quickness for a 3. But hey what do I know. Heres hoping that he is another Steve McW. or Jake Odum and he comes in here works his tail off and produces big time for the trees.



How many times have you seen him play?  Let's assume he's 6'6" as a soph in college.  How does he play inside?  aggressive?  Physical rebounder?  Good offensive moves?  Touch? rebounding? defense? 
He's not skinny, right?

your are right about SM.  If somebody knocks him out of the starting lineup the next three years, I will be thrilled to get a new player that good.


----------



## region rat

He has great potential and has a good coach at Sullivan that will help him get better before coming to ISU.  Smith outplayed Gant in the prior Classic tournament in 2009.


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> How many times have you seen him play?  Let's assume he's 6'6" as a soph in college.  How does he play inside?  aggressive?  Physical rebounder?  Good offensive moves?  Touch? rebounding? defense?
> He's not skinny, right?
> 
> your are right about SM.  If somebody knocks him out of the starting lineup the next three years, I will be thrilled to get a new player that good.



Well I've only seen him a handful of times and they were all with him playing center for sullivan. The telling games were against Gant in the classics and he got the best of Gant in 09 (with a little help from the officials calling the game Sullivans way), but this year Gant OWNED Smith. Blocked his shot numerous times and Smith just did not look comfortable out there against him. Now this could be because of the injury, but I'm leaning towards thinking the year before was a fluke. 

Thats not a knock on Smith though because Gant is a year older and I feel he is one of the best bigs in the state. I see him playing a 3 if he adds quickness but the 4 if he plays like he does now. He is not RJ slow but he is not real quick either. He likes contact and uses his body to create a lot of it. He is OK from 3 but I wouldnt call him a shooter and has pretty good handles for a 6-6 kid. He also blocks a lot of shots on defense (could be because of his height in HS but he times it very well too). I could def. see him as a good glue guy for the trees if he can find a position on the floor he fits into nicely. But really its hard to tell a lot until we get him on campus.


----------



## landrus13

I've seen Rhett play about 20 times, as we are in his conference and I go to quite a few of their games when they play around here. Last year was not a fluke, he is that good. He is a beast in the paint.


----------



## Southgrad07

jlandrus23 said:


> I've seen Rhett play about 20 times, as we are in his conference and I go to quite a few of their games when they play around here. Last year was not a fluke, he is that good. He is a beast in the paint.



Yeah against 6'1 kids from West Vigo. Sorry not trying to bang on you but if your basing your opinion of him being the "real deal" off of him dominating west vigo, south vermillion, northview, and the brown county's of the world then your seriously missing what im saying. This is a thread about his college potential not whether or not he a beast in the paint against west vigo .


----------



## sycamorebacker

I assume to be D1 he has to be a good jumper and/or have a nice shooting touch (jump shot).

He said Lansing told him he would make a perimeter player out of him.  Does that mean he's 
a Renn type player?


----------



## Little Eddie

One thing is for sure, he's got lots of time yet to work on his game...and get a little taller if he so chooses.   I know I grew another 2 inches between my junior and senior years of HS. If foot quickness is a weakness for him, he needs to start playing tennis...and jumping rope.


----------



## Ong Hop

The Sullivan / North game in the Pizza Hut Classic was Smith's 3rd game of the season due to injury (shattered one finger & broke a second on his non-shooting hand). He was "rusty" and not yet into playing form. Gant did outplay him for the most part in this game...but the dunk of the game was Smith's over Gant. Smith is 6'6" & Gant 6'9". Smith is the more physical player and the younger player. -- In the Championship game against N'view, Gant had only 4 pts & fouled out playing against a 6'4" backup center as N'view's starting center did not play (broke a finger in a Christmas-eve practice).


----------



## landrus13

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah against 6'1 kids from West Vigo. Sorry not trying to bang on you but if your basing your opinion of him being the "real deal" off of him dominating west vigo, south vermillion, northview, and the brown county's of the world then your seriously missing what im saying. This is a thread about his college potential not whether or not he a beast in the paint against west vigo .


 
WOW!! I never said it was a West Vigo game. And we are not full of 6'1 guys either, and by the way we only lost to them by 5, so eat that. You are South biased, and I bet he would walk all over South by himself. If actually think that his game against North was a fluke, then you know absolutely nothing.


----------



## Southgrad07

jlandrus23 said:


> WOW!! I never said it was a West Vigo game. And we are not full of 6'1 guys either, and by the way we only lost to them by 5, so eat that. You are South biased, and I bet he would walk all over South by himself. If actually think that his game against North was a fluke, then you know absolutely nothing.



dude do us all a favor and stop posting until you at least graduate high school. Sorry i'm not sold on Rhett Smith being a great pickup yet based upon him beating up on a bunch of WIC kids. I am glad that he picked ISU dont get me wrong, nothing against the kid, but im not willing to sit here and say yes he for sure will be a success at ISU. I really liked the game he played against Gant last year but the reality of it was Smith got a lot of calls in that game and he was smart enough to keep going at the big kids of North to get calls. However, this year he might of had a nice dunk but other than that was out classed by Gant. Couple that with an average to below average outing against a bad south team last year and also a poor performance against Cody Zeller last year, I think it is fair to take a wait and see attitude with Rhett. 

Could he be a help to the trees? Absolutely. But not because he dominates sorry ass WIC teams nightly. And really dude you need to take the green and black colored glasses off or something because West Vigo has a whole 2 or 3 starters that break 6'0, and the tallest is 6'2... That is why im more interested in what he does in the AAU season when he is playing with other elite talents. If anyone has any insight into his AAU stats that would be greatly appreciated. But at any rate welcome to the family Rhett and keep working hard and prove the doubters like me wrong!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> dude do us all a favor and stop posting until you at least graduate high school.



Look I have not had a chance to read all your post, but I am going to go ahead and stop now. Landrus says some "off the wall" things sometimes, but if you don't want to read his stuff add him to your ignore list. Because people don't deserved to be talked to like that. You wouldn't like it someone told you to get lost, besides it wasn't all that long ago that you yourself graduated from South.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Ong Hop said:


> The Sullivan / North game in the Pizza Hut Classic was Smith's 3rd game of the season due to injury (shattered one finger & broke a second on his non-shooting hand). He was "rusty" and not yet into playing form. Gant did outplay him for the most part in this game...but the dunk of the game was Smith's over Gant. Smith is 6'6" & Gant 6'9". Smith is the more physical player and the younger player. -- In the Championship game against N'view, Gant had only 4 pts & fouled out playing against a 6'4" backup center as N'view's starting center did not play (broke a finger in a Christmas-eve practice).



Smith will be fine, it will just be a little more of an adjustment for him like it was RJ and Kitchell, Being the biggest guy every game in smaller school ball leads to sometimes inflated statistics and an adjustment when playing bigger, quicker and faster players. RJ is coming into his own and Kitchell will next year. 
Justin gets help playing the schedule he does. Finished 3rd in the MIC in scoring last year, behind the 2 guards from North Central. One of whom is at Purdue this year, and I think the other is headed to Xavier.
 Look forward to seeing them both in Hulman Center.


----------



## hans1950

There's always going to be a risk in taking kids from smaller schools at ISU.Hopefully Rhett has shown his potential in AAU ball by now.I don't know if highschool ball even means that much to college coaches anymore.These kids are the ones we have to get if we can.We're just not going to get too many players from bigger schools,that's a fact like it or not.It's great that we have local talent good enough to even consider giving scholarships to.Time will tell whether they will contribute and to what degree.


----------



## landrus13

Southgrad07 said:


> dude do us all a favor and stop posting until you at least graduate high school. Sorry i'm not sold on Rhett Smith being a great pickup yet based upon him beating up on a bunch of WIC kids. I am glad that he picked ISU dont get me wrong, nothing against the kid, but im not willing to sit here and say yes he for sure will be a success at ISU. I really liked the game he played against Gant last year but the reality of it was Smith got a lot of calls in that game and he was smart enough to keep going at the big kids of North to get calls. However, this year he might of had a nice dunk but other than that was out classed by Gant. Couple that with an average to below average outing against a bad south team last year and also a poor performance against Cody Zeller last year, I think it is fair to take a wait and see attitude with Rhett.
> 
> Could he be a help to the trees? Absolutely. But not because he dominates sorry ass WIC teams nightly. And really dude you need to take the green and black colored glasses off or something because West Vigo has a whole 2 or 3 starters that break 6'0, and the tallest is 6'2... That is why im more interested in what he does in the AAU season when he is playing with other elite talents. If anyone has any insight into his AAU stats that would be greatly appreciated. But at any rate welcome to the family Rhett and keep working hard and prove the doubters like me wrong!


 
Geeze!!! We have a kid that is 6'5 and is only a sophomore, so you must not pay much attention. And that was awfully rude what you said. You are lucky that I live over here. I don't like being talked to like that, it makes me really angry.


----------



## sycamores2

Personally Ive seen him play about 10 times and I think hes a good fit for ISU. I dont see him ever being a starter but I can see him being a contributor off the bench when he gets a bit older maybe a 6th man. He might not be real quick right now but you have to think about the lifting program that a small school like Sullivan probably has compared to what he is going to be in at ISU. Coach McMannus is the real deal and since he will most likely be a redshirt his freshman season you can bet he is going to put on 15-20 pounds off muscle from now until his redshirt freshman season, and you can expect him to get a hell of a lot quicker when he hits some real agility programs. He also is a decent sized kid for his age anyway. Think about how skinny Justin was when he was a junior compared to Rhett now. The kids pretty thick more like a Thomas Anderson with a better shot and more athleticism, and Thomas was a kid everybody was talking about going to ISU as a freshman and sophmore. In the end Rhett will probably do nothing less than help the team in the future just give the guy some more time to mature.   :sycamores:


----------



## sycamorebacker

Had 27 pts in victory over Northview.
6 r
10/19
2/6 3's
6 blks
2 a

Had a very nice game. Was fouled intentially about 5 times to prevent him from scoring.

I like the way he passes.  I love the way he uses the backboard.  And I like his temperament while being pushed and fouled the whole game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Got some pub on MaxPreps:



> Sullivan (Ind.) junior Rhett Smith, who has committed to Indiana State University, scored 40 points during a 70-68 victory over Greencastle.


 
http://www.maxpreps.com/news/aCrfJE...inia-basketball-playoff-tournament-record.htm


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> I like the way he passes.  I love the way he uses the backboard. . .



If he uses the backboard, he's my kinda guy...in touch w/ geometric principles, thus extending his use of angles and overall court efficiency.


----------



## Teamwork

And don't forget he isn't coming in next year.  He is only a high school junior so has another year of AAU and high school yet.  He will be in our 2012 class.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Honorable Mention Underclassman All-State 

http://www.ibcacoaches.com/History_File_IBCA/IBCA_All-State/2011_underclass_all_state_boys.asp


----------



## sycamorebacker

Anybody know what AAU team Rhett plays on? Big tournament at NC schools in Indy on Sat and Sun.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Anybody know what AAU team Rhett plays on? Big tournament at NC schools in Indy on Sat and Sun.


I believe he is on the same squad as Ronnie Johnson, Pat Ingram, etc.


----------



## mohoops247

Yes, he plays for Eric Gordon All-Stars.

TH North's Matt O'Leary and Ross Sponsler will also be playing in the tournament with their Indiana Elite One team. Their teammates  include Jared Drew (ISU target), Kellon Thomas, and Cher Ajou (New Mexico verbal).  www.indianaelite1.org


----------



## mohoops247

Yes, he plays for Eric Gordon All-Stars.

TH North's Matt O'Leary and Ross Sponsler will also be playing in the tournament with their Indiana Elite One team. Their teammates  include Jared Drew (ISU target), Kellon Thomas, and Cher Ajou (New Mexico verbal).  www.indianaelite1.org


----------



## BlueSycamore

Found this by google search:

Eric Gordon Central Stars - they may have lost Hollowell but still feature Ronnie Johnson of North Central at point and a nice collection of wings and forwards that already hold a host of mid-major offers and could be getting more high major interest with good springs.


Top Players: Ronnie Johnson, Nick Osborne, D.J. Ballentine, Dylan Langkabel, Rhett Smith, Patrick Ingram


Initial tournaments: IndyBall.com (April 9-10), Pittsburgh Jam Fest (April 15-17), Run ‘N Slam (Fort Wayne, May 6-8)


----------



## Lights Out

I haven't seen all of those guys play, but I can tell you that Johnson is a solid PG and so is Ballentine.  Ballentine hit a game winning 3 for Kokomo in the Semi State.  He is said to be recruited heavily by Michigan, but only has a few offers as of now.  He and Johnson form a nice backcourt for that AAU team


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Anybody know what AAU team Rhett plays on? Big tournament at NC schools in Indy on Sat and Sun.


I thought about going to this as well.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> I thought about going to this as well.



If I'm reading it right, Rhett plays in the main gym at 2.  Let me know if you see differently.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rhett had an up and down weekend offensively. Had 17 points in the semi and then like 4-5 in the final. That said, he isn't the focus of his offense, so it is impossible for him to develop any rhythm. He did have a couple nice finishes where he went to the rack strong and finished through contact. 

He is a definite glue guy as he does a lot of his team. He plays good defense, will be unselfish and make the extra pass and does a good job cleaning up on the glass. Gonna need to work on his quickness and shot if he is going to play the 3 at Indiana State. If he is going to play the 4, he needs to get a bit bigger in the weight room so he can bang and develop a couple go to post moves. 100% effort and defense so you know why Lansing likes him.


----------



## ISUCC

Rhett Smith honorable mention all state

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...ll-team?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|IndyStar.com

High Honorable Mention

D.J. Balentine, Kokomo; Kellen Dunham, Pendleton Heights; Jalen Packer, Princeton; Chris Whitehead, New Albany; Ricky Carbajal, Munster; Rapheal Davis, Fort Wayne South; Rontray Chavis, Princeton; DeJuan Marrero, Gary Bowman Academy; Evan Brinkmeyer, Evansville Reitz; Michael “Spike” Albrecht, Crown Point;* Rhett Smith, Sullivan*; Brandon Grubl, Morgan Township; Ron Patterson, Broad Ripple; Glenn Robinson III, Lake Central; Spencer Turner, Bloomington South; Jeremiah Jones, Merrillville, P.J. Boutte, Howe; Chandler Thomas, Cathedral; Jermaine Myers, Culver Academies; Jeremy Hollowell, Lawrence Central; Ronnie Johnson, North Central; Bryson Scott, Fort Wayne Northrop; Nick Osborne, Muncie Central; Austin Burgett, Avon; Alex Pritchett, Bedford North Lawrence; Max Landis, Perry Meridian.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> Rhett Smith honorable mention all state
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/article/201...ll-team?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|IndyStar.com
> 
> High Honorable Mention
> 
> D.J. Balentine, Kokomo; Kellen Dunham, Pendleton Heights; Jalen Packer, Princeton; Chris Whitehead, New Albany; Ricky Carbajal, Munster; Rapheal Davis, Fort Wayne South; Rontray Chavis, Princeton; DeJuan Marrero, Gary Bowman Academy; Evan Brinkmeyer, Evansville Reitz; Michael “Spike” Albrecht, Crown Point;* Rhett Smith, Sullivan*; Brandon Grubl, Morgan Township; Ron Patterson, Broad Ripple; Glenn Robinson III, Lake Central; Spencer Turner, Bloomington South; Jeremiah Jones, Merrillville, P.J. Boutte, Howe; Chandler Thomas, Cathedral; Jermaine Myers, Culver Academies; Jeremy Hollowell, Lawrence Central; Ronnie Johnson, North Central; Bryson Scott, Fort Wayne Northrop; Nick Osborne, Muncie Central; Austin Burgett, Avon; Alex Pritchett, Bedford North Lawrence; Max Landis, Perry Meridian.



strange stuff!  Rhett made HHM.  Isn't Pendleton on the jr all-stars?  I didn't see him anywhere. Smeathers was in the "also receiving votes" section and he's on the all-star team.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

This is the Associated Press teams. All players regardless of class are in this. How many of the press or even the coaches get to see all these players to make an adequate take on the players? Its a tough deal, but nice to be mentioned on any of the teams.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Wouldn't you think the people or process for picking the Jr all-stars would be similar to the AP all-state team?  I don't understand a complete exclusion all the way down to "recieved votes" of a Jr. all-star and a Sr All-star.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> Wouldn't you think the people or process for picking the Jr all-stars would be similar to the AP all-state team?  I don't understand a complete exclusion all the way down to "recieved votes" of a Jr. all-star and a Sr All-star.



All part of the 'new media...'  and (likely) the Everybody's A Winner!


----------



## lockdonllc

I really like this guy, can't wait to see him on the floor in a Sycamore uniform.


----------



## Crowe

Do you think Rhett looks like one of those deep ocean fish in this photo?:bigsmile:

http://photos.indystar.com/galleries/12919-adidas-may-classic


----------



## bigsportsfan

sycamorebacker said:


> Wouldn't you think the people or process for picking the Jr all-stars would be similar to the AP all-state team?  I don't understand a complete exclusion all the way down to "recieved votes" of a Jr. all-star and a Sr All-star.



Not even close to the same people.  The AP team is chosen by representatives of newspapers that subscribe to the AP (like Andy Amey, for example), while the junior all-star team is picked by a smoke-filled, backroom of mysteriously anonymous cronies like Garry Donna normally thought to have their own agendas.  The AP people can't accurately judge anyone not in their coverage area (hard for Fort Wayne reporters to see Evansville kids, etc.), but their list seems to be more credible and unbiased than the whole all-star thing.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> Not even close to the same people.  The AP team is chosen by representatives of newspapers that subscribe to the AP (like Andy Amey, for example), while the junior all-star team is picked by a smoke-filled, backroom of mysteriously anonymous cronies like Garry Donna normally thought to have their own agendas.  The AP people can't accurately judge anyone not in their coverage area (hard for Fort Wayne reporters to see Evansville kids, etc.), but their list seems to be more credible and unbiased than the whole all-star thing.



I think the all-stars is a lot less biased than the all-state teams.  All-state teams are heavily weighted toward how far the player's team goes in the tournament.


----------



## BlueSycamore

A report from last week's AAU games in Bloomington.............Rhett Smith mention

http://www.hoosierhillshoops.com/2011/05/24/rick-bolus-report-on-indiana-aau-district-tournament/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eric Gordon Central Stars beat K.C. Pump n Run 75-71. Rhett Smith Sullivan '12) 12 points, 6 rebs, 2 blks, lot of hustle plays.

http://twitter.com/#!/JeffRabjohns

won 1st pool game over KC pump in run...controlled whole game..rhett smith lead the way with 12pts 6reb 2blk and tons of energy

http://twitter.com/#!/CoachMTL


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Is Ballentine on same team? If so I hope Rhett is working him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Is Ballentine on same team? If so I hope Rhett is working him.


Yep. Quite a few ISU prospects on the team. Besides Rhett, it has Ballentine, Ronnie Johnson, Patrick Ingram and Joe Reed. 

http://ericgordonallstars.com/team11.html


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Check out these tweets about R. Smith playing in Vegas this weekend

his game will rise 2 a new level that CAN b @ an elite level..#Indiana State may get the steal of the 2012 class.hes only scratching surface
5 hours ago »
 CoachMTL matt lacy 
@RSmithbball20 is very close to posterizing someone..its been getting closer and closer each of last 3 games..when that 1st on happens
5 hours ago »
 CoachMTL matt lacy 
When @RSmithbball20 plays with the energy, confidence, and swagger..his athleticism and skill set begin to separate him from most
5 hours ago »
 CoachMTL matt lacy 
This is the type of ball I have been expectant of @RSmithbball20 to play..
5 hours ago »
 CoachMTL matt lacy 
If @RSmithbball20 continues to play with the energy he has brought the last 3 games...then were a legit contender to bring home the title
5 hours ago


----------



## Sycamore Proud

That's good to hear.  Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Callmedoc

Ok I have admittingly, never seen Rhett play in person... Is he going to have to redshirt?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Ok I have admittingly, never seen Rhett play in person... Is he going to have to redshirt?



My impressions are that he wouldn't "have" to, but his position might be well-stocked.  

He is not an explosive athlete, but he is a  smooth athlete with a good body and confident with the ball.  He has some perimeter abilities and can score inside.  I saw him play against 3 250 pounders and their strategy was to push and foul him all the time.  I was extremely impressed with his non-reaction to it.  He just played.  

I'm so excited!  With him, Burnett, Arop, RJ, Gant and the other Smith, we are really loading up on forwards with size. 

I don't think we'll need to play a 6'4" PF anytime soon.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Ok I have admittingly, never seen Rhett play in person... Is he going to have to redshirt?



Have to, want to, need to, those are the questions? Only he and Coach would know for sure? It would be great to be able to R/S all incoming frosh and we are approaching the level to be able to accomplish that in the future. The one big disadvantage is that it doesn't leave any room for a redshirt medical season, if needed somewhere along the line.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Have to, want to, need to, those are the questions? Only he and Coach would know for sure? It would be great to be able to R/S all incoming frosh and we are approaching the level to be able to accomplish that in the future. The one big disadvantage is that it doesn't leave any room for a redshirt medical season, if needed somewhere along the line.



Your point is important.  It's possible to lose a year for an injury.  Overall, I like redshirting, but I am glad we have the talent that it's an option for guys coming in.  I hate "needing" freshmen to contribute.


----------



## Callmedoc

I didn't know if his body was ready yet or not... I mean look at Jp before his redshirt year and after, it was night and day...he could be a major factor with jake odum!


----------



## landrus13

Rhett is an excellent ball handler for his size also. He can bring the ball up the floor and take it to the basket and score. I saw him have a one handed dunk over Gant last year in the Classic. He can shoot the 3 like RJ but I don't think he can hit it as consistently as RJ can. He has fantastic potential and he will be a great player for ISU. And he is not 6'4", he is pretty close to 6'7".


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Rhett is an excellent ball handler for his size also. He can bring the ball up the floor and take it to the basket and score. I saw him have a one handed dunk over Gant last year in the Classic. He can shoot the 3 like RJ but I don't think he can hit it as consistently as RJ can. He has fantastic potential and he will be a great player for ISU. And he is not 6'4", he is pretty close to 6'7".



I think he was referring to former Indiana state 4 Todd McCoy. Guy could rebound but was undersized at the 4


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think he was referring to former Indiana state 4 Todd McCoy. Guy could rebound but was undersized at the 4



Actually, I was referring to CR and DL.


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> My impressions are that he wouldn't "have" to, but his position might be well-stocked.
> 
> He is not an explosive athlete, but he is a  smooth athlete with a good body and confident with the ball.  He has some perimeter abilities and can score inside.  I saw him play against 3 250 pounders and their strategy was to push and foul him all the time.  I was extremely impressed with his non-reaction to it.  He just played.
> 
> I'm so excited!  With him, Burnett, Arop, RJ, Gant and the other Smith, we are really loading up on forwards with size.
> 
> I don't think we'll need to play a 6'4" PF anytime soon.


When was the last time we had: inside outside post players, Large 2 guards, well stocked wing players and a great Point guard? Maybe I am some sort of blind, delusional fan but this team is going to be something very special.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> When was the last time we had: inside outside post players, Large 2 guards, well stocked wing players and a great Point guard? Maybe I am some sort of blind, delusional fan but this team is going to be something very special.



I know.  it's hard to keep from getting carried away.  However, I thought I was overly excited last year and then we win the conference tournament.  I'll admit, much to my surprise.  
Suffice it to say, I can't wait and we should have some better years ahead.  Of course, you never know for sure.  Chemistry, injuries, etc.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Moved to player profiles. Will sign LOI on Monday.


----------



## SycfromBirth

I've not seen any news release on this yet.  Did this get swept away somewhere?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

He signed last night.  Rick Semmler tweeted it during the game.  Still have one open scholie...


----------



## BlueSycamore

He is 6'7-230 now according to his twitter.  If correct he has the ready to play college size right now.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Coach quote:
"I don't want to put any pressure on him but he reminds me a little of Matt Renn. We all wish Rhett good luck with his senior season." 



I agree.  He is a lot like Matt.  Not an explosive athlete but very smooth.  Great game face and does not get upset when mugged.  Confident with the ball outside or inside and can put the ball on the floor.  Good shooting touch all over the court. And a solid body.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> Coach quote:
> *"I don't want to put any pressure on him but he reminds me a little of Matt Renn. We all wish Rhett good luck with his senior season." *
> 
> 
> I agree.  He is a lot like Matt.  Not an explosive athlete but very smooth.  Great game face and does not get upset when mugged.  Confident with the ball outside or inside and can put the ball on the floor.  Good shooting touch all over the court. And a solid body.



That's certainly good news; have never understood how Renn was kept off the Indy All-Star team.  Helluva player; future looks good!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I like what I'm seeing here.  Glad to get another quality player and young man.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dropped 27 in the first game of the season for Sullivan. 

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1938324085/Sullivans-Smith-scores-27-in-big-opening-win


----------



## sycamorebacker

For Indy area fans -- I think Rhett is at Brown County on Friday.


----------



## Callmedoc

I was checking out Rhett on ESPN.com...they wrote a pretty glowing review of the kid "great ball handler for a bigger guy" was the comment that caught my eye.


----------



## region rat

I want to see the Mahurin vs Smith match-up in the Pizza Classic much as I did the Gant vs Smith match-ups in the yea'rs past.  ISU coaches and staff have high praise for Mr. R. Smith--should be a great addition to the family.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I was checking out Rhett on ESPN.com...they wrote a pretty glowing review of the kid "great ball handler for a bigger guy" was the comment that caught my eye.



I hope they are right.  There is no skill that is more under-appreciated than ball handling.  A player that can put the ball on the floor and go where he needs to go is 10 times more valuable than a stationary player. 



Examples:  Damon Bailey, Renn, Menser, Green, Odum, Moss


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had 22 points and 10 board tonight in another win tonight. Apparently also had a helluva tomahawk jam per Rick Semmler on Twitter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Added another 17 points last night as Sullivan moved to 3-0.

http://gcdailyworld.com/story/1790959.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had 24 points in a win last night. Looks like he only played a couple minutes into the 2nd half they were wining so big. 10-13 from the floor is nice.

http://gcdailyworld.com/story/1793337.html


----------



## True Blue

I'm down at Sullivan tonight.   Apparently Greencastle has a 6'8" kid who's pretty good.  We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Sycamore624

HS boys basketball final. Sullivan 58 Greencastle 37. ISU recruit Rhett Smith 23 for Sullivan. Golden Arrows 5-0


----------



## landrus13

True Blue said:


> I'm down at Sullivan tonight.   Apparently Greencastle has a 6'8" kid who's pretty good.  We'll see how it turns out.



What was the 6'8" kid's name? Is his last name Hutchinson?


----------



## True Blue

Nice atmosphere at Sullivan tonight.  They got a nice buzz about them right now.  Good team with a chance to go along way.  They pressed full court the whole game and won by 21.

My unprofessional opinion on Smith is he's got a chance go be a good one.  He had like 23pts(11-16 fg)  10 boards or so.  Several assists and 4-5 blocks.   Also held the big gun from Greencastle to 11.( heard he's going to USI.)  They also had another 6'8" who was decent.

A lot of us have seen Smith play but he's really taken his game to a new level IMO.  He will walk in and be the strongest player on the team next year.  He's really worked on his body.  He also played the entire game until the last 2-3 minutes.  
Looks more athletic than last year.  Had a big 2 hand dunk.  Jumper looks better.  He hit several mid-range j's.  One three.  Shot could still use some work.  Most impressive thing is his unselfishness and basketball IQ.  Very good passer and ballhandler.  He is a very physical player to which I like.  He posts hard and has a quick spin move.  I guess he reminds me of Renn.

Its hard to pick out many weaknesses he played so well and I'm no talent scout.  I guess his outside shot could use some work and maybe help side defense.  He also shot 0 free throws but the game was loosely called and officiated pretty good really.  

All in all I'm excited about him.  I know there was some debate last year about his real height but if the Greencastle guys heights were legit, then he's every bit 6'7.  I will probably go back next Saturday as Sullivan is home against Washington.   If you get a chance head to the game.


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> What was the 6'8" kid's name? Is his last name Hutchinson?



Yeah Hutcheson.  The other one was like Tesner or something like that.  They aren't bad honestly.  I'm not sure what class Greencastle is off top of my head, but they could win a sectional.   I think they were 3A but maybe 2A now?  Not sure.


----------



## landrus13

Greencastle is a 3A school. They are in the same sectional as West Vigo. Sullivan was moved out of that sectional and put in 2A this year.


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> Greencastle is a 3A school. They are in the same sectional as West Vigo. Sullivan was moved out of that sectional and put in 2A this year.



Ok thought someone moved.  I think Cloverdale has moved down to.  Maybe even 1A.


----------



## bluebill

*Check out Rhett*

If you look on page 4 of the Terre Haute Tribune Star today you will se a picture sbowing just how great bulk Rhett Smith has as compared to other highschool players.   His arms show twice the size of the other players and upper body as well.  We have needed a big body like Miles for some time and looks like we will continue with this great recruit.  If he is coachable and has good work practices, our future looks very brite.


----------



## state13

So are you more excited about his size for our teams benefit or for you're personal viewing pleasure?


----------



## bigsportsfan

state13 said:


> So are you more excited about his size for our teams benefit or for you're personal viewing pleasure?



That's one of the weirdest comments in a while.

Saw him play yesterday in Pizza Hut Classic, really impressed with his passing.  He played inside, everybody collapsed on him, hard to score much.  He had 10.  He's a nice pickup for us.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> That's one of the weirdest comments in a while.
> 
> Saw him play yesterday in Pizza Hut Classic, really impressed with his passing.  He played inside, everybody collapsed on him, hard to score much.  He had 10.  He's a nice pickup for us.



I've seen him a couple of times.  To me, he's a step-out PF that can pass and put the ball on the floor.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> That's one of the weirdest comments in a while.
> 
> Saw him play yesterday in Pizza Hut Classic, really impressed with his passing.  He played inside, everybody collapsed on him, hard to score much.  He had 10.  He's a nice pickup for us.



I remember when Kenny Rowan put his All-Star shirt on at the top 40 and people in the crowd were saying "wow, Look at Rowan."  You talk about muscles!


----------



## SycfromBirth

sycamorebacker said:


> I've seen him a couple of times.  To me, he's a step-out PF that can pass and put the ball on the floor.



Sounds like Matt Renn to me!  From the sound of it, he has a pretty good motor as well.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycfromBirth said:


> Sounds like Matt Renn to me!  From the sound of it, he has a pretty good motor as well.



I'm guessing that he's a similar "type" player.  Don't like to draw that comparison, though, because Matt's HS stats were sick.  One could predict how he would do at State from his high school career.  Smith's are more modest, but his role is probably a lot different. 

 I would like to see him more aggressive but I know if he bumps someone, they'll call a foul.  It's pretty tough for a big kid playing at a small school.


----------



## state13

Haha. Yea you're right. It was pretty weird. Just sounded like bluebill was really enjoying Rhett's muscles.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Take a look at his photos on facebook and you can see how strong he looks upper body.


----------



## state13

I saw him at the la Monroe game and he did look a lot bigger than the last time I saw him play. Hopefully he'll be able to step right in and battle inside.


----------



## landrus13

He put on some muscle this offseason. He wasn't that big last season at all. I still think he may need to redshirt next season. We will have Gant, Kitchell, Burnett, Brown, Arop available next season. It will work wonders for Rhett, look what it did for RJ.


----------



## True Blue

sycamorebacker said:


> I'm guessing that he's a similar "type" player.  Don't like to draw that comparison, though, because Matt's HS stats were sick.  One could predict how he would do at State from his high school career.  Smith's are more modest, but his role is probably a lot different.
> 
> I would like to see him more aggressive but I know if he bumps someone, they'll call a foul.  It's pretty tough for a big kid playing at a small school.



Before yesterday, Smith was averaging like 22pts, 10rbs a game, so pretty good.  Rockville had a good gameplan against him.  They collapsed on him and he did a nice job passing out of it.

Aggression is one of his strengths I think.  He's also very physical.


----------



## StateAlum

Start of 4th Q

Sullivan leads Casey - Wesfield 48-32

Rhett Smith has 31 pts. :sycamores:


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Sullivan wins 58-44

Smith 35 points

Play Marshall tomorrow


----------



## hans1950

He is strong with the ball too.When he went up in a crowd yesterday they didn't knock the ball loose.He did get blocked once by Mahurin.It looks like he's a pretty good ball handler out on the floor,definitely a tough kid,contact doesn't seem to bother him at all.A real good prospect for ISU.if he was 3 inches taller he probably would have been recruited by a lot of bigger schools.


----------



## landrus13

He'll be a very good player here, but I think a redshirt year will do wonders for him.


----------



## Bluethunder

hans1950 said:


> He is strong with the ball too.When he went up in a crowd yesterday they didn't knock the ball loose.He did get blocked once by Mahurin.It looks like he's a pretty good ball handler out on the floor,definitely a tough kid,contact doesn't seem to bother him at all.A real good prospect for ISU.if he was 3 inches taller he probably would have been recruited by a lot of bigger schools.



Didn't I read somewhere (maybe on this message board) that not only had he put on muscle but that he had grown an inch or two?  I was thinking I read something that said he was 6'5" last year and this year is really close to 6'7".  Is that right, or is this just government measuring tools and inflated numbers (fuzzy math).


----------



## Gotta Hav

state13 said:


> Haha. Yea you're right. It was pretty weird. Just sounded like bluebill was really enjoying Rhett's muscles.



ROTFLMAO:imslow:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jlandrus23 said:


> He put on some muscle this offseason. He wasn't that big last season at all. I still think he may need to redshirt next season. We will have Gant, Kitchell, Burnett, Brown, Arop available next season. It will work wonders for Rhett, look what it did for RJ.



Your crazy! Rhett Smith could play for Indiana State today - we don't have a kid as physical as him on the roster not named Walker. Rhett Smith will come to Indiana State and have an immediate impact. He passes the ball well - doesn't force anything, just a nice all around basketball player.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Your crazy! Rhett Smith could play for Indiana State today - we don't have a kid as physical as him on the roster not named Walker. Rhett Smith will come to Indiana State and have an immediate impact. He passes the ball well - doesn't force anything, just a nice all around basketball player.



I hope you are right, but it's not that easy.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I hope you are right, but it's not that easy.



Have you seen the kid play?


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Have you seen the kid play?



I saw him against Northview last year and one AAU game last summer.  I like him but I think his size makes him a bit of a tweener.  He's going to have some experienced competition next year and some of them are older.  Remember, Arop will be in his 4th yr,  K Smith 3rd, Burnett 3rd, RJ 4th, and Kitchell 3rd.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Rhett Smith Report from PHWVC*

Let me start by saying, watching Sullivan is a little like watching North for the past couple season fail to pass the ball into the paint to Gant - they just don't know how to get it to Smith (learn how to feed the post). That said, Marshall was doubling down on him almost every time and he was getting fouled, held, slapped you name it the entire game - the kid is a grown ass man playing basketball with a bunch of little kids. He had like 5 or 6 blocked shots tonight and not like get a piece of it blocks, like I blocked it with my elbow type blocks! 

Pros: 

- D1 ready body, he moves fairly well without the ball and he doesn't mind banging inside. 

- He can step out and shoot the ball. I think he shot could use a little work, early comparisons to Matt Renn are very fair. Renn had a great mid range jumper as I recall, Smith needs to work on this part of his game a little bit. 

- Passes the ball fairly well - he doesn't force anything, got into the hands of his shooters (Sullivan has a couple) and let them do the work. Again he was being doubled teamed throughout this one. 

- Rebounds well - I actually think he will be a better rebounder in college than he in high school because he doesn't use his hight advantage enough, he literally finds a guy to put a body on every time when sometimes he could just go up and get the ball on his own - I think that will serve him well at the next level. If that makes any sense to anyone?? lol 

- Good shot blocker. Had a few big ones tonight 

Cons: 

- He plays at Sullivan HS. He's not used to playing against kids his size and bigger than him on a daily basis. I think this takes some adjusting for sure. With a kid like Gant, you know he's played (and played well) agains the best high school basketball has to offer - don't discount this. 

- Didn't see him do much with his back to the basket. Not to say he can't - I have only seen him play a hand full of times and this was the first time this season, but he didn't do much with his back to the basket. 

- Too unselfish? At times I think so - he was looking to pass the ball a little much. He doesn't get enough touches to pass as often as he does.

All that said, I doubt he redshirts - even with Burnett and Arop coming eligible


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw him against Northview last year and one AAU game last summer.  I like him but I think his size makes him a bit of a tweener.  He's going to have some experienced competition next year and some of them are older.  Remember, Arop will be in his 4th yr,  K Smith 3rd, Burnett 3rd, RJ 4th, and Kitchell 3rd.



Good point and I haven't seen Arop or Smith play. I have seen Gant, Kitch and Burnett play and he is every bit as good as these guys. Not to slight them in the least and say he is better than them. Look, I haven't seen Smith play enough to go that far and plus they were playing against Marshall tonight. He didn't have numbers (other than his blocks) that jump off the board at anyone. But you ask Marshall's coach (who is a great HS ball coach) and see if he doesn't say that his game plan was to make someone other than Rhett beat them.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Good point and I haven't seen Arop or Smith play. I have seen Gant, Kitch and Burnett play and he is every bit as good as these guys. Not to slight them in the least and say he is better than them. Look, I haven't seen Smith play enough to go that far and plus they were playing against Marshall tonight. He didn't have numbers (other than his blocks) that jump off the board at anyone. But you ask Marshall's coach (who is a great HS ball coach) and see if he doesn't say that his game plan was to make someone other than Rhett beat them.



I think we both saw Arop in his first practice but he didn't do a lot.  I'm assuming since he played and scored/rebounded well on the Canadian team that he is a starter for us.  Gant, RJ and Kitchell should be able to hold the other 2 F-C positions.  Throw in K Smith and BB and I think it would be tough for a true freshman to get in there.  If he is good enough that's good and bad news.

I agree with you that it is possible, though.  

Side note:  I'm hoping Kitchell can develop because we need his height in there.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I think we both saw Arop in his first practice but he didn't do a lot.  I'm assuming since he played and scored/rebounded well on the Canadian team that he is a starter for us.  Gant, RJ and Kitchell should be able to hold the other 2 F-C positions.  Throw in K Smith and BB and I think it would be tough for a true freshman to get in there.  If he is good enough that's good and bad news.



I don't want to overstate it to much based on what I know about all players involved. But from what I have seen out of all the players mentioned (which isn't enough for me to even make this judgment) but I'm going to say it anyway, I think Smith can play for the Sycamores next season. 

Quick Projection (will piss some people off seeing as how we are in season):

PG: Odum
SG: Steve 
SF: RJ
PF: Gant
C: Kitch

*Bench*:
Arop 
Smith
Smith
Burnett
Koang
Brown


----------



## sycamorebacker

It will be interesting filling spots for 4 seniors.  I hope and think we might be better at shooting and rebounding next year.  I don't see anything wrong with your lineup at this point.  If RJ can guard a 3, but there will be rotations and subs to match up.   
Not sure about KD.


----------



## bigsportsfan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't want to overstate it to much based on what I know about all players involved. But from what I have seen out of all the players mentioned (which isn't enough for me to even make this judgment) but I'm going to say it anyway, I think Smith can play for the Sycamores next season.
> 
> Quick Projection (will piss some people off seeing as how we are in season):
> 
> PG: Odum
> SG: Steve
> SF: RJ
> PF: Gant
> C: Kitch
> 
> *Bench*:
> Arop
> Smith
> Smith
> Burnett
> Koang
> Brown



T.J. Bell is No. 12, and hopefully the SHOOTER we haven't signed yet is No. 13.  After watching Rhett Smith play the last four days, I was disappointed at his inability to finish around the basket.  Against everybody.  He shot well below 50 percent for the tourney.  He is definitely a wing player and I really like how he passes and sees the floor.  He's clearly not a post player.  We seem to have enough of those.


----------



## landrus13

The game against THN, wasn't really his fault. That THN defense was aggressive and wouldn't let him near the basket and when he did get near the basket the blocked his shot or they bumped him. It was difficult to score a basket near the goal in last night's game.


----------



## bigsportsfan

jlandrus23 said:


> The game against THN, wasn't really his fault. That THN defense was aggressive and wouldn't let him near the basket and when he did get near the basket the blocked his shot or they bumped him. It was difficult to score a basket near the goal in last night's game.



1. He was 6 for 23.  That's horrible.  He should pump fake more if he's getting his shot blocked.
2. If the inside wasn't happening, he should have gone outside more.
3. I hope we can tell the other teams to not be aggressive on defense when he's in the game.

Still like him, just didn't see a lot of progress in his game this week.


----------



## pbutler218

He bricked nearly every shot he took near the basket.......he was horrible! God knows ISU has had enough bigs in the past that can't make layups!


----------



## hans1950

Give the kid a little slack here.He played almost every minute of 4 games in 4 days and I don't think he had any legs left last night.Not an excuse just an observation.I really think the Pizza Hut Classic should have a day off for the teams playing their 4th game .It would make for better basketball all around in my opinion and not push the kids quite so far.


----------



## landrus13

And that's not even considering he played in the best game of the tournament between them and Rockville on the first day.


----------



## dr. bucket

jlandrus23 said:


> The game against THN, wasn't really his fault. That THN defense was aggressive and wouldn't let him near the basket and when he did get near the basket the blocked his shot or they bumped him. It was difficult to score a basket near the goal in last night's game.



so you are thinking it will get easier in college? blank and o'leary are both d-I level talents


----------



## sycamorebacker

dr. bucket said:


> so you are thinking it will get easier in college? blank and o'leary are both d-I level talents



From what I saw of Blank last year, D1 seems to be a stretch.  O'Leary is, maybe, low D1.


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> He bricked nearly every shot he took near the basket.......he was horrible! God knows ISU has had enough bigs in the past that can't make layups!



I've only seen him twice but that does not sound normal for him.  I don't think he is a post player for us, though.  I would say combo 3-4.


----------



## Callmedoc

So let me get this straight: because smith struggled one day in a four games in four days tournament he is now a less than ok prospect? People don't let one game sway your opinion of a player by so much variance.


----------



## Bally #50

Wasn't it another Rhett who said "frankly Scarlett, I don't give a damn." I certainly agree with you DG3. My guess is that Coach Lansing has a bit more experience behind his opinions.


----------



## Southgrad07

Its not that smith struggled one day its that the one game that the other team had big guys who were not stiffs he struggled. Also he didnt really shoot the ball well all tournament long. He missed a ton of FT's and had a fairly low FG percentage for the tourney considering the mismatches he had for most of the time. 

I still think he can be a very good player for ISU in the future but anyone who comes away skeptical I understand where their coming from. Most of his points in the tourney came from him being much bigger and stronger than his opponents and when he met kids as big and skilled as him he struggled. The kid is a good passer and plays solid defense but he really has a lot of work to do when it comes to his offensive game. He doesnt have a great outside shot and really doesnt have a go to post move.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Southgrad07 said:


> Its not that smith struggled one day its that the one game that the other team had big guys who were not stiffs he struggled. Also he didnt really shoot the ball well all tournament long. He missed a ton of FT's and had a fairly low FG percentage for the tourney considering the mismatches he had for most of the time.
> 
> I still think he can be a very good player for ISU in the future but anyone who comes away skeptical I understand where their coming from. Most of his points in the tourney came from him being much bigger and stronger than his opponents and when he met kids as big and skilled as him he struggled. The kid is a good passer and plays solid defense but he really has a lot of work to do when it comes to his offensive game. He doesnt have a great outside shot and really doesnt have a go to post move.



Shooting comes and shooting goes, I would be more interested in his career numbers than his numbers in 4 games played in 4 days. Other wise he sounds a lot like Myles Walker. He just gets the job done and wins doing it.


----------



## landrus13

Smith had 35 points in one game. I guess that's struggling?


----------



## Callmedoc

I understand and don't understand the criticism against Rhett. I don't think he is a superstar but he is a good ball handler and passer. Likely he wi do better on the perimeter.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I've said it this season with Odum - his turnover numbers are high, in many of those cases fouls could have been called (were not) and it's helped inflate his turnover numbers. 

In the PHC Championship game Smith was fouled (by my vantage point) almost every single time he touched the ball and didn't get any calls. It was more like a North home game - obviously no excuse for some of the free throws he missed. He played much better in the second half - I think he had 7 points in the third quarter. North is the type of team that Rhett doesn't get to play against much - he's used to playing against guys smaller than him and that is the only problem with recruiting guys from smaller class schools. 

Smith will be fine though, he's got some things to work on - as with most kids coming out of high school. If you're not sold on him then I'd be careful how much noise you make with that opinion, it might come back to make you look foolish.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> North is the type of team that Rhett doesn't get to play against much - he's used to playing against guys smaller than him and that is the only problem with recruiting guys from smaller class schools.
> 
> Smith will be fine though, he's got some things to work on - as with most kids coming out of high school. If you're not sold on him then I'd be careful how much noise you make with that opinion, it might come back to make you look foolish.[/QUOTE
> 
> Besides Washington and the Pizza Hut Classic Im not sure what big guys he can face, but he will have plenty in the off season.
> 
> Those who contribute as freshman are usually the exception and not the rule. We have a  seniot dominated lineup
> 
> . Rhett will be able to open gym as soon as his high school season is over and will be in class on campus when he graduates this summer. I think it is a lot harder for those from smaller schools to get to the needed level, but we have plenty of time. We are stacked at the 3 and 4 positions, the competition will be rough and whoever emerges will be good.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

The high school season has turned into the "off season" for elite AAU (D1 recruits) players.  Has anyone here seen him in AAU play?  I'm sure the coaches have and are satisfied that he can play.  That's good enough for me at this point with these coaches.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> In the PHC Championship game Smith was fouled (by my vantage point) almost every single time he touched the ball and didn't get any calls. It was more like a North home game - obviously no excuse for some of the free throws he missed. He played much better in the second half - I think he had 7 points in the third quarter. North is the type of team that Rhett doesn't get to play against much - he's used to playing against guys smaller than him and that is the only problem with recruiting guys from smaller class schools.



You must not have been at the first PHC Championship game between these two teams.  Sullivan and Rhett were given every call and it was at North.  (The only reason I don't like the Classic, because the refs Try to give the smaller schools an advantage over the "big schools.")

Now that he is not playing against North any more, I am a huge Rhett fan! lol.  I know he struggled during this game but he also is the center for his high school team and is primarily playing with his back to the basket.  Next year Rhett will be playing the three, which is his most natural position.  He is a much better player on the perimeter, handling the ball and shooting from there.  We also have to remember, at State he will not be double and triple teamed every time he touches the ball.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> You must not have been at the first PHC Championship game between these two teams.  Sullivan and Rhett were given every call and it was at North.  (The only reason I don't like the Classic, because the refs Try to give the smaller schools an advantage over the "big schools.")
> 
> Now that he is not playing against North any more, I am a huge Rhett fan! lol.  I know he struggled during this game but he also is the center for his high school team and is primarily playing with his back to the basket.  Next year Rhett will be playing the three, which is his most natural position.  He is a much better player on the perimeter, handling the ball and shooting from there.  We also have to remember, at State he will not be double and triple teamed every time he touches the ball.



Actually I was at that game, I don't believe that I have missed a PHC Championship game. I really don't recall how it was officiated as I don't have a horse in the high school hoops race, my only horses have been those players who have committed to Indiana State - I cheer for players and I lock in on what they do so I can make a fair assessment. 

I don't think it is unfair to say that North was VERY physical with him and got away with a lot of contact. Do you think thats unfair? Do you think maybe that contact had something to do with all missed bunnies inside? Because I think that had a lot to do with it - he was trying to score out of a double team and we've seen really good college big men struggle in that situation. I will tip my cap to North - they did a nice job with team D and really locked in on Smith, props to them. It's really not difficult to defend Sullivan IMO you take him away and you got a pretty good chance to beat Sullivan.


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> You must not have been at the first PHC Championship game between these two teams.  Sullivan and Rhett were given every call and it was at North.  (The only reason I don't like the Classic, because the refs Try to give the smaller schools an advantage over the "big schools.")
> 
> Now that he is not playing against North any more, I am a huge Rhett fan! lol.  I know he struggled during this game but he also is the center for his high school team and is primarily playing with his back to the basket.  Next year Rhett will be playing the three, which is his most natural position.  He is a much better player on the perimeter, handling the ball and shooting from there.  We also have to remember, at State he will not be double and triple teamed every time he touches the ball.



Or rode like Seabiscuit for 4 straight days!  Kid was dragging 2-3 kids on his back for 4 days.  I didn't see Sullivan's second game but I don't think he came out at all in the other 3 games I saw.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sycamore Proud said:


> The high school season has turned into the "off season" for elite AAU (D1 recruits) players.  Has anyone here seen him in AAU play?  I'm sure the coaches have and are satisfied that he can play.  That's good enough for me at this point with these coaches.



I saw him play AAU.  I thought he looked like a mid-major 3-4 with good perimeter skills and an average jump shot.  He was a starter for the Eric Gordon All-Stars team the day I saw him.


----------



## Eleven

I think Rhett's game will be facing the basket for ISU.. And Blank and O'Leary did a pretty good job on not allowing entry passes into Rhett as well..


----------



## hans1950

As a member of the OFC I sometimes have a hard time relating to the game of basketball and how it has degenerated into a wrestling match.I guess that's just the way it is whether I like it or not.The pushing and grabbing out on the perimeter and worse under the basket is hard to watch at times.Finesse has been taken out of basketball except when the refs suddenly decide to call the touch fouls and that drives me crazy too.The championship game was all of this style of play all night from both sides as near as I could tell.

Rhett looked like his legs were gone the whole game, didn't get much elevation at all.4 games in 4 days surely had something to do with that.Not too many 3A kids play at ISU's level so I'll have to trust the coaches opinion on Rhetts' abilities.I personally think he'll do just fine,not a star but a solid contributor in his career at ISU.


----------



## dr. bucket

from my vantage point north played smith straight up most of the time. most of the blocks on him came from off the ball as blocks usually do. that's not a double team.

the difference in this year's game and two years ago was the north players didnt' take the bait and get involved in anything other than playing.

i wouldn't give much credence to anything a south fan says about north.


----------



## region rat

*As a H.S. Ref & OFC*



hans1950 said:


> As a member of the OFC I sometimes have a hard time relating to the game of basketball and how it has degenerated into a wrestling match.I guess that's just the way it is whether I like it or not.The pushing and grabbing out on the perimeter and worse under the basket is hard to watch at times.Finesse has been taken out of basketball except when the refs suddenly decide to call the touch fouls and that drives me crazy too.The championship game was all of this style of play all night from both sides as near as I could tell.
> 
> Rhett looked like his legs were gone the whole game, didn't get much elevation at all.4 games in 4 days surely had something to do with that.Not too many 3A kids play at ISU's level so I'll have to trust the coaches opinion on Rhetts' abilities.I personally think he'll do just fine,not a star but a solid contributor in his career at ISU.



You are absolutely right about the way the games are called.  Unless there is not a loss of possession there is no foul.   Moreover, many the rules are ignored in many situations.  Also the players have greatly improved in their speed, agility, jumping ability, and the way coaches have taught them to play the game has really changed.  As a ref you are always told to be consistent on your calls--so if you don't make any calls you are consistent.  Also coaches don't like to see a game "slowed down" by the calling of foul's--it's incredible.

The coaches at ISU have a high regard for Rhett.  It is difficult when you are being double and tripled team against a competitive team.  Sometimes you are not going to look so good.  Rhett does need some improvement both offensively and defensively.  He has the talent to be a great player and he will get the additional coaching at ISU to make him one.


----------



## sycamorebacker

*sullivan vs bloomfield 1/6/2012*

http://gcdailyworld.com/story/1802160.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

Anyone know how Rhett is doing?  Or Bell?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

http://www.gcdailyworld.com/story/1818187.html

Had 22 points and 7 boards against Linton.


----------



## Gotta Hav

For those that missed it, Rhett Smiths excellent HS career ended over the weekend in a loss to #2 ranked Eastern Greene, who was led in scoring by highly regarded Wright State recruit, JT Yoho.

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1888226669/Eastern-eliminates-Sullivan

I wonder why didn't recruit JT Yoho?   

Seems like he would have been an excellent addition to our roster.  It will be interesting to see how well these two fine young men do playing Division I basketball at their respective schools over the next four years!


----------



## region rat

We did look at him (Yoho) but for some reason we did not get him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be taking part in the Hoosier Basketball Magazine Top 60 workout on April 1st at Marian University.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Transferring to Hillsdale College, a Division 2 school in Michigan.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Transferring to Hillsdale College, a Division 2 school in Michigan.



So this doesn't have to do with his bro.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Callmedoc said:


> So this doesn't have to do with his bro.



Isn't it a sister rather than a bro who plans to be a Tree?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> Isn't it a sister rather than a bro who plans to be a Tree?


He was taking a shot at RJ.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> He was taking a shot at RJ.



Duh--went right over my head.  Must be time to get some sleep.


----------



## Callmedoc

Tbh, I had a severe brainfart and thought this was RJ. Wasn't trying to be impolite.


----------



## TreeTop

Good luck at Hillsdale Rhett!


----------



## Coach

Rhett Smith played 5 minutes for Hillsdale and scored 4 points & had 1 rebound in exhibition game at Valpo a day or so ago.


----------

